# Jacket Dross



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

I spotted this one on the bay, and took a liking to it for some strange reason, mainly because of the shade of blue on the dial.

Its a Jaquet Droz Inter-Chron, with a SU6012 movement (Junghans 600.12).

There's certainly plenty of dross encrusted around the case :bad:

I've got my fingers crossed that it'll fire into life when a battery is fitted, and England will win the next world cup 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330551609221&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.co.uk%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D330551609221%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------

